# Grinder for pour over but then maybe espresso in the future...



## JackS (Aug 31, 2020)

I'm a newbie here. I'm after a grinder that will work for both pour over, and potentially espresso in the future. Won't get loads of use but I would love a more consistent coffee!


----------



## JackS (Aug 31, 2020)

Sorry. ShoulD have said I've got a budget of about £200 and happy to buy second hand.


----------



## JackS (Aug 31, 2020)

What would you recommend?


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/54317-baratza-virtuoso-grinder-with-new-m2-burrs-%C2%A315000/?do=embed


----------



## Keggs (Oct 20, 2020)

Hey there, dunno if you're still looking but I recently had to answer this question for myself and my research brought me to the Smart Grinder Pro by Sage. Haven't used it for espresso yet but I find it excellent for other styles of coffee and from what I've seen online it seems very capable of a decent espresso grind!


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

I bought the Smart Grinder Pro as my first grinder back in June. Personally I think it's a great grinder for the money and suits my needs fit a first grinder. I use it to make 3 cappuccinos a day.

If you are going to get one, I'd wait until Black Friday before ordering as it's likely to be something you'll pick up cheaper then


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Personally I would get a 1Zpresso JX pro.

I use it for espresso and pourover and I think it makes an excellent cup of coffee.


----------

